# Keeping a stable pH level



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

My tank has always had a higher pH level. After my last water change I put in a little pH down and it dropped a lot more than I would have liked. it has been 7.6, maybe higher the card only goes that high, then it got down to 6.0 after the dose. 24 hours later its back up to 7.6. I think it killed my rainbow shark, hes gone and I cant find him, moved things around still don't see him, and the pleco loves dead fish as well.

What do I need to do to maintain a level of 7.0 or close to it?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Use neutralizer...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well......back to what i keep telling folks....

" THE MORE YOU MESS WITH YOUR TANK ; THE MORE PROBLEMS YOU CAUSE FOR YOURSELF. "

now...why are you freaking out at 7.6 ? all that means is that your water is slightly alkaline.....not really that bad unless you are trying to keep fish that need really low PH levels...
so why not lower the PH naturally ? you may have rocks or gravel that raise the PH...those would have to go.the addition of driftwood will lower the PH gradually and naturally...i never use chemicals to raise or lower my PH.my rift lake fish like it at 8.4+.
the the rest of my fish like it at 7.0 or lower....so i use the gravel and rocks to keep it up and other things such as driftwood,almond leaves,peat,oak and other types of leaves to keep it down...
i often tell people to pay less attention to what they might think is cool and more attention to how things are in nature....you don't see god adding PH up or PH down or co2 and flourish and such things...look at natural environments and what things come into play to maintain those conditions...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What is wrong with 7.6? If anyone told you you need 7.0, stop listening to them. pH 7 is IMO, a horrible place to be. 7.5 or 6.5 depending on the fish, but never 7.0.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Most fish will adapt to a slightly incorrect ph. They cannot handle ph swings.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc, i beg to differ!

I agree with loha. Do it the natural way. Less stress for the fish, better outcomes.
Driftwood is great for lowering ph, as well as peat moss, crushed coral and some sand with raise it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

[open rant]

Stable pH is not 7. Its a log scale so pH 7 is exactly balanced numbers of OH- and H+(really H3O+),with no charge at all. This is a rare condition in natural water as water that runs over minerals gets alkaline and water that sits on rotting leaves gets acid. I'm sure there are some fish from 7.0 water or that actually need close to neutral, but they will be few and far between. The stores promotion of a 7.0 as perfect "compromise" water for "community" fish to sell more fish "they will all get along" and more chems. It is actually hard to keep water at 7 moving 7 to 7.1 is 10 times easier than moving from 8 ti 8.1 because it is a logarithmic scale. Add to that fact that many fish care more about hardness or conductivity than pH and there is a whole industry using a myth of "perfect" water to get people to spend money making fish unhappy. 

[end rant]

step 1) test your water. 2) pick fish that like your water 3) change water regularly 
result happy fish.

If you can maintain 7.2 or 6.8 and that's what your fish like, fine. But if you aim for 7.5 and can maintain 7.2-7.8 and choose "alkaline" fish they will also be fine. So this is what I recommend. 

I bet the only true 7.0 fish live exclusively in seasonal rainwater puddles (on neutral soil/rock)


----------

